# TRAINING



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2020)

A reminder for an amazing opportunity to get CEU's, PDU's, at the Colorado Chapter of the ICC's annual Educational Institute, and it is not in south Metro Denver anymore. 65 classes in 13 different course paths.

Easy access off I-25 and HWY 34 in Loveland,CO.

Registration deadline is 2/21......you will not find a better bang for the buck....$90 a day, or $400 for a week of referred provider training....includes lunch! Free abundant parking!

https://coloradochaptericc.org/education/education-institute/

https://coloradochaptericc.org/education/education-institute/2107-educational-institute-curriculum/


----------



## north star (Feb 5, 2020)

*# ~ # ~ #*

***fatboy**,*

I inquired about this upcoming training event in
Loveland, and was told that several of the
classes were already full.

Please clarify & advise !

Thanks !

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## fatboy (Feb 5, 2020)

The best way to find out is to try and register, if it lets you, you're in! If it's full, it won't let you register!

Yes, some of the classes fill quickly. I imagine the Bluebeam is full, probably the Disaster Assessment as well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 9, 2020)

Glad to see Bluebeam branching out and becoming more widely used. Absolutely hands down a great reviewing and networking tool for multiple reviewers use at one time. Been doing fire protection reviews for years with it.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2020)

FM William Burns said:


> Glad to see Bluebeam branching out and becoming more widely used. Absolutely hands down a great reviewing and networking tool for multiple reviewers use at one time. Been doing fire protection reviews for years with it.



I only discovered it last year as the company I worked for used it in conjunction with IDT Plans.  I want to use it stand alone.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 9, 2020)

J, 
That’s how I got introduced a few years ago. Had a 1.3 million s.f. project and the RDP’s used it and turned me on to it. Once I turned on my city engineering team to it and we got it my life changed. Only took me a few hours to learn it and set up my tool bars, symbol tools, profiles, stamps and measurements and I was hooked. So happy my former jurisdiction allowed me to keep the license and transfer to myself after retirement (that was a bonus). I’ve taught electronic fire protection plan review classes to our state’s inspectors organization and turned them on to it to pay it forward. I use it exclusively and love it and the Studio application is great for networking on large projects always getting revisions....lol. Now..... just would love to get our SFMO reviewers to 
use it and realize how much of a game changer it is. Be safe down there!!! FMWB


----------

